# Is Cristalprofi e701 enough for 81L tank



## TallDragon (28 Aug 2014)

I am presently planning my very first tank. 
I do not plan to use CO2 initially, maybe later on - or maybe use liquid CO2 initially. Also, I would like it to be somewhat low maintenance. 

I would like to get a tank and filter that will last me for a while (5-10 years).
I am in a dilemma with regards to gettting either a 60x30x36cm 64L tank or a taller 60x30x45cm 81L tank. I am leaning towards the 45 high one, as I like the 1:1,33 aspect ratio better, and I think that taller wood or stones appeal to me better, and I do not mind getting my arms wet. This tank for example.

I am trying to get informed and 'think' that a JBL Cristalprofi e701 (rated at 700lph) will be OK, no matter which tank I choose. Or should I consider getting the Eheim 2424 eXperience 250 if I go for the  81L tank.

Or am I just too ambitious, and I should start my journey in this hobby with a 45x30x30 40L or 45x30x45 60L, and hope that I do not loose to much money when I upgrade later?

I also appreciate comments on proposed lighting: 
As this will be 'low tech', I am considering the Dennerle Scaper's light 24W -- what I do not know: does this light go 'deep enough' in a 45cm high tank.

All comments appreciated --- and the thoughts of the non-amateurs on how soon does a 45cm wide tank become 'restrictive'?
Thanks


----------



## mr. luke (28 Aug 2014)

Id go for the next model up or bigger if you can.
You can lower the flow on a filter but you will never increase above the manufacturers lph figure.


----------



## NattyAntlers (28 Aug 2014)

On a 90l Fluval Roma I run the e701 and a Eheim 2213, not ideal but that's how things worked out, for me this size is not to small but still has a presence if you know what I mean although the current layout would be more suited to a shallower tank it still allows me other options.





 
If I were in your position I would buy a filter that has at least a 10 x turnover plus some, that way if you ever do want to get a lager capacity tank that's all you would need to buy.

As mr. luke says you can always lower the output on a smaller tank and increase the flow if you need to, with taller scapes you may need to.

On the other side of the coin there are many beautiful small tanks on here although I expect the owners have other size tanks also or more than 1, thats how it takes you if you have the time and space (I dont  )


----------



## TallDragon (28 Aug 2014)

mr. luke said:


> Id go for the next model up or bigger if you can.
> You can lower the flow on a filter but you will never increase above the manufacturers lph figure.


Thanks for the comments. Keep them coming   If I do get the 45cm high one, I may choose the Cristalprofi e901.


----------



## tim (28 Aug 2014)

I run 2 900s on 40ltr & 50ltr tanks at the moment, excellent flow in each, I've tried a 700 on the 40 ltr and it just didn't cut it, using a 700 on a 12ltr tank 2/3 power.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Aug 2014)

tim said:


> I run 2 900s on 40ltr & 50ltr tanks at the moment, excellent flow in each, I've tried a 700 on the 40 ltr and it just didn't cut it, using a 700 on a 12ltr tank 2/3 power.



the moral of this story is to always buy the biggest filter your pocket can afford   for the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## James D (29 Aug 2014)

I've got an Eheim eXperience *350* on my tank (ADA P60) and it's just about right, in theory it's overkill but as everyone has stated it's better to over do it if you can. I've recently stuck a bit of extra sponge in the top compartment to reduce the flow a bit. I'm very happy with the filter BTW.

I'd advise looking at a minimum of 1000 litres per hour.


----------



## TallDragon (29 Aug 2014)

If I may extend my initial question: If I go with the CristalProfi e901 (which comes with MicroMec media) - what would be a good filter media combination for the filter in a 81L tank? 
@Iain Sutherland, I know you use and recommend Alfagrog, but if it is not available in my area of the world, would you go with the MicroMec balls that come with it, or invest into Sera Siporax or Seachem Matrix? 
I have heard it said that it is worth staying away from ball shaped media, as it limits the flow the most.


----------



## TallDragon (29 Aug 2014)

tim said:


> I run 2 900s on 40ltr & 50ltr tanks at the moment, excellent flow in each, I've tried a 700 on the 40 ltr and it just didn't cut it, using a 700 on a 12ltr tank 2/3 power.


@tim , inside the cabinet where you have the e901s, how much airspace is needed/practical to have above the filter to manipulate the hoses easily for maintenance? A picture would be very helpful to see your cabinets from the inside. I am quite a tall person (203cm) so I am also trying to figure out how tall of a cabinet I should get, so it will be practical (70cm,80cm,90cm) for someone my height, if I go with a 45cm tall tank. Logic would dictate that if I am app. 20cm taller than average than I should add 20cm to the average 70cm high cabinets on the market, if I have it custom built.
Given that the e901 is a 40cm tall according to spec, that leaves ~30cm 'airspace' above the filter in a typical 70cm cabinet. Is that plenty?. If I go with a 80cm or 90 cm cabinet, then I could put the filter on an internal shelf/pedestal of some sort inside the cabinet then I could have some drawer or storage shelves under the filter. Is that a good idea?
All comments welcome.


----------



## tim (29 Aug 2014)

Cabinet pics 900s internal height of cabinet is 64cm



Hoses come out of the back of this one so nice and easy for maintenance.
The 700 internal height of cabinet is 69 cm (excuse the messy wires)



Hoses through a half moon I cut in the side, I raised the filter up on the shelf because I found the hoses crimping when it was on the bottom, i initially cut the half moon to accommodate hose height from a 900.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Aug 2014)

TallDragon said:


> If I may extend my initial question: If I go with the CristalProfi e901 (which comes with MicroMec media) - what would be a good filter media combination for the filter in a 81L tank?
> @Iain Sutherland, I know you use and recommend Alfagrog, but if it is not available in my area of the world, would you go with the MicroMec balls that come with it, or invest into Sera Siporax or Seachem Matrix?
> I have heard it said that it is worth staying away from ball shaped media, as it limits the flow the most.



As much as I like Alfagrog I would always recommend using what is supplied just less of it, as it saves ££. Small round media does restrict flow more as does matrix some what. 
Just use what you have or can get easily, even chopped up sponges work well.


----------



## TallDragon (29 Aug 2014)

tim said:


> The 700 internal height of cabinet is 69 cm (excuse the messy wires)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pictures. Great help. Could you measure please approximately how far away the bottom and the top of the half moon are from the bottom of the cabinet, where the 900 used to be? This would indicate to me how high I need to have the exit holes relative to the filter's base.
What is the depth if this cabinet?


----------



## tim (30 Aug 2014)

TallDragon said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Great help. Could you measure please approximately how far away the bottom and the top of the half moon are from the bottom of the cabinet, where the 900 used to be? This would indicate to me how high I need to have the exit holes relative to the filter's base.
> What is the depth if this cabinet?


Hi talldragon, cabinet depth is 30cm top of the half moon is 61 cm from the base and bottom is 56cm from the base, this wasn't measured precisely when I cut the half moon just rough guesstimate looking at the hoses from the filter but it worked out well , I would place the filter on a shelf if having a taller than normal cabinet, the shorter the hose length from filter to tank the better the flow. Also maybe worth noting if you feel you will upgrade the tank sooner rather than later maybe worth considering the e1500, flow can be dialed back on these filter quite easily using the return pipe flow lever.


----------



## TallDragon (30 Aug 2014)

tim said:


> Hi talldragon, cabinet depth is 30cm top of the half moon is 61 cm from the base and bottom is 56cm from the base, this wasn't measured precisely when I cut the half moon just rough guesstimate looking at the hoses from the filter but it worked out well , I would place the filter on a shelf if having a taller than normal cabinet, the shorter the hose length from filter to tank the better the flow. Also maybe worth noting if you feel you will upgrade the tank sooner rather than later maybe worth considering the e1500, flow can be dialed back on these filter quite easily using the return pipe flow lever.


Thanks tim for taking the measurements. As I am just planning my first tank, I think a 81L tank will serve me well for a long time, and so far I have been convinced by the forum members to upgrade from a e701 to a e901. I think the 1500 is a significant luxury. Also the corner of the room where I plan to put the cabinet would not look good with a wider than 60cm tank, so a future upsizing is unlikely. Unlike most people on this forum I am starting from zero... I don't even have a cabinet yet.


----------



## tim (30 Aug 2014)

it's an expensive past time  I'm always trying to convince myself to downsize my collection of tanks, never happens though


----------



## TallDragon (18 Sep 2014)

Anyone else have good or bad things to say about the JBL Cristalprofi e701 or e901 ?


----------



## littlebougui (23 Sep 2014)

Hello Talldragon, 

I own E901 model since 2 years on a 100L. No problem at all but it could be more discrete.
The after sales services is really great, new head to replace E900 to E901, new out and inlet kit.

It's a good mark but like I read, if you can buy E901 instead E701.

English isn't my first language, sorry.

Little


----------

